# Running a new circuit for a trash compactor



## RocknTJ (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm looking to run a new dedicated circuit for trash compactor in the kitchen I'm just curious on how you all pull your wires behind cabinets near the ceiling or do you just remove the cabinets, drill your holes and then reinstall the cabinets after the wire is pulled? Whats the trick? Thank you.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Why does the compactor need a dedicated circuit? Do the instructions say it does?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I can think of many reasons why it might need a dedicated circuit. 

If the existing kitchen wiring did not meet current code, it could not be extended. 

If the existing kitchen wiring did not have capacity on a dedicated small appliance (disposal/dishwasher circuit).

Countertop receptacle circuits can not be extended to any non-countertop area. The do let us stretch that one to use a receptacle behind the gas range for the clock. 

As to the original question, you didn't provide enough information. If the wall is an outside wall, getting it through the insulation will be impossible without removing the cabinets/wallboard. If it's on an interior wall, you can probably just drill the top plates in the correct cavity and feed it down.


----------



## RocknTJ (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Thom! It is an interior wall. I'm just wondering how I can get to the plates to drill through them without pulling the cabinets down to get to the top plates and without damaging the wall cabinet. Plus the joists are running parallel with the face of the cabinets. Fun stuff this remodeling work! What size bit do you use to drill for #12/2 awg? Auger or paddle bit? How do you like those long extension bits?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

If you are not qualified to pick a drill bit to make a hole to run the wire through I really don't think you are qualified to connect the wire.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Why does the compactor need a dedicated circuit? Do the instructions say it does?


I thought anything with a motor like a disposal, or a dishwasher should always have a dedicated circuit, same thing with microwaves, range hoods are tied into an existing circuit but I never liked that because most of the time they will get a microwave installed in place of range hoods.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

RocknTJ said:


> I'm looking to run a new dedicated circuit for trash compactor in the kitchen I'm just curious on how you all pull your wires behind cabinets near the ceiling or do you just remove the cabinets, drill your holes and then reinstall the cabinets after the wire is pulled? Whats the trick? Thank you.


Why is a handyman doing electrical work?

In Virginia you need a license to do electrical work.

http://www.contractors-license.org/va/Virginia.html#va1


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

bwalley said:


> I thought anything with a motor like a disposal, or a dishwasher should always have a dedicated circuit, same thing with microwaves, range hoods are tied into an existing circuit but I never liked that because most of the time they will get a microwave installed in place of range hoods.



no


OP, get a license, mentor, or a code book.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Static Design said:


> no, get a license, mentor, or a code book.


 
A Codebook won't help.



> *90.1(C) Intention.* This Code is not intended as a design specification or an instruction manual for untrained persons.


Just running Romex through kitchen cabinets may not be acceptable. It may be considered 'subject to physical damage'. It may have been done by Ol' Farmer Joe back in 1950, but it most likely won't fly today.


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Why not? As soon as he/she opens up the first page of codes they should read Art 90 and that would throw up a red flag. :laughing:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Where is the switch location to operate this device? If the switch is being located inside the cabinet then just run Romex from the panel to the location under the cabinet, junction box it and run from there up into the bottom of the cabinet through the inside corner with MC to the switch, then from the switch to the device with MC. You can just drill down from inside the cabinet with a spade bit through the floor and into the basement. I did this in a new home last year and the inspector had no issue with it. The one i did was also a 3-way, HO wanted to control it from the wall and inside the cabinet door.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Static Design said:


> no
> 
> 
> OP, get a license, mentor, or a code book.


Maybe it isn't code, but NEC is the minimum standards, but it is common practice in all of the remodels and new construction that I do.

DW dedicated circuit
Dipsosal dedicated circuit
Microwave dedicated circuit
each Refrigerator/Freezer gets its own dedicated circuit
Under counter ice machine dedicated circuit
wine chiller dedicated circuit
Range dedicated circuit
Cook Top dedicated circuit
no more than 4 receptacles on a single circuit, maybe less depending on the layout
island if there is one has its own circuit 

If the kitchen is large and has a lot of electrical in it, we will run a sub panel and bring everything out of that.

I am not a licensed electricain but I used to be an electrician, when I hire my electrician I go over how I want it done, and they have no problem with it as long as it is legal, it may be over kill, but I don't want to cut corners on the elctrical going into a remodel.


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Common practice around here is to do this quickly, efficiently, and the most cost effective safe way to do it. And my statement was directed to the OP not you.


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

First, stay within codes.
Within it, I think good reasoning should be exercised. Having a dedicated circuit for a group of refrigerators/freezers or a sump pump is a good practice, because if the circuit is tripped due to another load, the loss could be devastating ranging from hundreds of pounds of decomposing food to flooding basement. Sometimes, an arcing inside the light bulb at the time of failure can cause enough fault current to trip the magnetic trip in a breaker. Now, if there's a 100W bulb shared with the sump pump while you're gone and it trips the breaker as it burns out, you might come home to a flooded basement.


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

OP: If you have a basement, I'd run it with romex in the basement and go up through the floor of your cabinet, then junction it properly where it needs to be for your trash compactor. If you can't do that, try using armored cable and running it through the back corners of your cabinets. No one will ever see it, and it's a safe easy way to run a circuit.

If you've never installed a new circuit before in a breaker box with supervision from someone knowledgeable, it's not a good idea to tackle this on your own. If you must do it yourself, buy a decent guide to residential electrical (your local Home Depot or Lowes will carry some reasonable stuff) and read up on basic code, junction boxes, wire gauge amp limits and proper connectors / fasteners. Be extremely careful when working in your panel. Just the sweat on your hands can make your skin conductive enough for some really bad things to happen.


----------

